# Coconut and Salmon Oil



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

I really like the properties of coconut oil and salmon oil, but I don't know if feeding both would be overkill. I like that the coconut oil controls my yeasty Boxer and it also makes their breath smell great. And I like Salmon oil for the benefits to my dogs heart and joints. I feed coconut oil and would like to feed salmon oil as well. I'm sure they don't *need* either but would it actually do HARM to my dog? There is a difference between overkill and actual detriment. Is it either? Does anyone have opinions, experience, articles, evidence of either? Also I was reading that feeding kelp is great for dogs because of the vitamin and mineral content. I feed coconut oil and kelp right now and again I'm worried about hurting my dogs by giving them too much.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

murbanski said:


> I really like the properties of coconut oil and salmon oil, but I don't know if feeding both would be overkill. I like that the coconut oil controls my yeasty Boxer and it also makes their breath smell great. And I like Salmon oil for the benefits to my dogs heart and joints. I feed coconut oil and would like to feed salmon oil as well. I'm sure they don't *need* either but would it actually do HARM to my dog? There is a difference between overkill and actual detriment. Is it either? Does anyone have opinions, experience, articles, evidence of either? Also I was reading that feeding kelp is great for dogs because of the vitamin and mineral content. I feed coconut oil and kelp right now and again I'm worried about hurting my dogs by giving them too much.


I don't know if I would do that many different things for my dog. I know that the coconut oil and salmon oil have very similar properties and both with have great benefits, I just think it may be a bit too much for your dog. I hope that helps!


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

Coconut oil has virtually no application for healthy dogs and cats except for calories. If you investigate the so-called benefits of coconut oil, you will see that they trace back to vendors and trade organizations. As a medium-chain fat, it is digested quite quickly.

Now, for a dog with pancreatic troubles, and under a vets supervision, coconut oil can be quite beneficial. It is also good topically for chapped or irritated skin.

As a supplement for a healthy dog, probably not much value.

Fish oil is fine but the balance between fats Omega 6 & Omega 3 is something you do not want to mess with. You will have to do the math and figure the amount to give. If your dog has no issues currently, then there is probably not much value either.

If you are looking for a food with very high quality and balanced Omega 3 fats that contain only North Sea Herring or Cod we have a broad line.

Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You. | Happy pet. Happy you.

We would not recommend giving kelp to any dog or cat unless directed by a Vet. If you are feeding a good quality food there is no reason to add kelp.

Ciao


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

we use fresh coconut. my dog gets coconut water and coconut. i also give him a
high quality, human grade salmon oil. i look at it as a variety not overkill. i'm sure 
if you research it you'll find something more scientific.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I give fish oil to my hip dysplasia dog (Darby, bichon) and it helps with her mobility. 
I also give it to Echo, lately, because of that itching that started up last December. I thought it was food, but perhaps it was an imbalance because she's finally stopped frantically itching, phew. I was suspecting flax. I still don't think flax needs to be in dog food though. It's, again, one of those trendy foo-foo marketing gimmicks.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

flax is a good source for the omega's.



Shamrockmommy said:


> I give fish oil to my hip dysplasia dog (Darby, bichon) and it helps with her mobility.
> I also give it to Echo, lately, because of that itching that started up last December. I thought it was food, but perhaps it was an imbalance because she's finally stopped frantically itching, phew. I was suspecting flax. I still don't think flax needs to be in dog food though. It's, again, one of those trendy foo-foo marketing gimmicks.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I give my lab and my golden unrefined cold-pressed coconut oil (scant 1 tablespoon) with breakfast and a human grade salmon oil gel cap with their dinner. I rotate various kibbles and figure if giving the oils give a little boost in skin health and reducing inflammation then there is no down side. If the foods I fed were super high in fat I might rethink that.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Most dogs cannot convert the ALA found in flax into the beneficial EPA/DHA omega 3s. Fatty Acids for Dogs | Fish Oil and Flaxseed Oil | Omega-3 and 6 FAs

I've attended several seminars given by a sports med vet who recommends fish oil for dogs with arthritis and inflammatory disease. The standard for therapeutic purposes is 300 mg of EPA/DHA combined per 10 lbs of body weight. That's WAY more than most people give in a couple fish oil pills. Remember this is not total omega 3s but the very specific omega 3s of EPA and DHA. I've since read and heard that doseage frequently from other vets. The easiest way I've found to dose this is with Carlsons Finest Fish Oil liquid. I can get their daily dose in 1 1/2 tsp.


----------



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys! I'll stick with the coconut oil then. My dogs thrive on it and it's cheaper than fish oil. They are very active dogs so they benefit from the extra calories and it gives them a really nice shiny coat.


----------

